# Pure Balance by Ol Roy vs Rachel Ray Zero Grain



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

A friend of mine feeds the big red bag of Ol Roy. My younger sister feeds Purina Dog Chow.
Since my interest, nearing on obsession, with dog food I have been trying to convert them both to try some of the recommended dog food I am trying. I get total resitistance from both. They also both shop at Walmart.

I saw two brands on the shelves there yesterday and wondered which was better, hoping to at least be able to get them to take a step up. Especially my sister, whose Australian cattle dogs x 3 are stinky and one has fatty tumors.

Anyone know if I should recommend the Pure Balance or RR Zero Grain? Need to start with what is convenient for them to pick up in Walmart. Will try for something even better after if I am successful with this first step.

Wish I could figure this out on my own but I still have much to learn, and maybe they need to try both to see how their dogs do but was hoping to keep it simple and just recommend one. Thank you.


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

Anything is better than what they are feeding...but you can't help others who don't want to be helped..at least you are trying..good luck!!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree that either of the two you mention would be an improvement; but the RR Zero Grain looks to be the better option - on paper anyway. I hope you can convince them to give it a try. Maybe you could give a gift of a bag of RR Zero Grain to your sister for her to try. You could think of some fun reason for this gesture.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think the RR Grain Free looks that bad. Seriously. I have no clue who makes it but from an ingredient perspective, I don't think its horrible. 

But the price I saw it at was near 1.50/lb. 

Another food I see at the Big Box places is the Paul Newman/Newman's Own food. Never thought that stuff looked that horrible either.

One note... I go to our local WM frequently. Its crazy, I am seeing more and more foods on the shelf that are grain free. There is this company whose food is in a White bag... almost looks like a Science Diet type bag. They are now selling a Grain Free version in this companies line. And I think OlRoy is even selling a food that appears a bit better. 

I suppose its a good thing overall that we are seeing better foods there. Problem is, the price point still hovers in that 1.50 range which puts you in Tim's/Fromm/Nutrisource territory and even more. 

I'm more interested in the company/recall history/safety than I am ingredient labels. There are so many ingredient labels now that look decent. Tons.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Rachel Ray is Ainsworth


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

DaViking said:


> Rachel Ray is Ainsworth


so whats their story, Vike? I always wondered who made her foods. More out of curiosity than anything.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a co worker who I talked into trying the Pure Balance. The grain free Rachel Ray wasn't out yet. Still haven't seen it at my Walmart. But her Chihuahua was eating kibbles n bits and getting really fat and she said that was all she would eat. So I went through the ingredients with her and she is going to buy at Walmart, so I suggested the Pure Balance. Her dogs loves it and the cat is obsessed with it too. She said the dog and cat got into over the kibble! May not be the best in the world, but way better than Kibbles n Bits! Still can't get her not to free feed, but the dog is doing better on the new kibble.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. 

I like the idea of a gift of dog food to get the change going. However, I didn't realize how much RR Zero Grain was per lb. It is $1.63/lb here. Would much rather spend $1.40/lb for a gift of Dr Tims Kinesis, $1.37/lb for Annamaet Encore and even less for Fromm Gold but I believe that would be the end of the upgrade after the bag I gave was fed. Sadly ,really need to stick with something carried at Walmart for these two personalities that are resistant to change.

I may give sister some RR Grain Free and the guy with lots of Aussies that already feeds Ol Roy a bag of Pure Balance.

It would be so much easier if they would just do what I say! lol

Still mulling it all over.


----------

